# New Battletech



## tommers (Jul 29, 2015)

Harebrained Schemes,  the people who did the recent Shadowrun games, have just tweeted that they will be doing a new turn-based Battletech game next. 

Kickstarter due in "the fall".  The latest Shadowrun is slated for release on August 20th so will be sometime after that. 

I have wanted this game since "Crescent Hawk Inception", which must be 20 years plus so I am ridiculously excited.  Plus,  these guys have shown repeatedly that they are extremely capable - the Shadowrun games just get better and better. 

Get. Fucking. In.


----------



## tommers (Sep 29, 2015)

BATTLETECH by Harebrained Schemes LLC — Kickstarter

Kickstarter up today.  Release planned for "May 2017"  

Is up to £400k in about 2 hours though.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2017)

Beta out today. Getting good reviews. Game has been a bit delayed but should be out later this year. Looking forward to getting my hands on it later....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2017)

Oh. I was hoping for a new one where I got to fight in a giant robot.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Oh. I was hoping for a new one where I got to fight in a giant robot.


This is a new one where you get to fight in a giant robot 

BattleTech is the mech game I’ve always wanted


----------



## bmd (Jun 1, 2017)

Love the Shadowrun games and they did get better and better. Looking forward to checking this out.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2017)

bmd said:


> Love the Shadowrun games and they did get better and better. Looking forward to checking this out.


I'm waiting for the email to come through with a key. Just single player skirmish for now but multiplayer later on and then the full game a bit after that. 

Pew pew pew. 

How does it take so long to send out a few keys? It's all computers, should be instant.


----------



## bmd (Jun 1, 2017)

tommers said:


> I'm waiting for the email to come through with a key. Just single player skirmish for now but multiplayer later on and then the full game a bit after that.
> 
> Pew pew pew.
> 
> How does it take so long to send out a few keys? It's all computers, should be instant.



F5...

F5...

F5...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 1, 2017)

tommers said:


> This is a new one where you get to fight in a giant robot
> 
> BattleTech is the mech game I’ve always wanted



Actually that does sound fun. I've not played something like that for years, although what I meant was something where I got to drive it rather then turn based.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Actually that does sound fun. I've not played something like that for years, although what I meant was something where I got to drive it rather then turn based.


Ah right like mech warrior or something? Titanfall 2 is pretty good.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's somebody playing it. 

The bastard.


----------



## tommers (Mar 2, 2018)

Out in April, pre-order up on Steam.


----------



## tommers (Apr 25, 2018)

It came out yesterday.  I played a few hours and it looks good.  I only really completed the first few story missions but there was lots of strategical goodness going on.  Be interesting to see how the campaign and the randomised missions stack up.


----------



## tommers (May 13, 2018)

Finished it last night. The story is really quite good. The mech customisation is great and the "gotta collect em all" side of it is brilliant. You can build your own stable of your favourite mech types, get rid of their most glaring flaws, specialise then for what you want them to do and then go and test them in battles. There are always trade offs so you'll never get anything over powerful (apart from one thing that you get). 

The tactics side of it is solid. It gets a bit too easy in the late game but I had to restart a couple of battles. The story battles are tougher than the random ones. 

I've played about 100 hours (it was on in the background for bits of that) and the random events especially start getting a bit repetitive. I think there are only about six different ones.

It takes ages as well. Loading times between screens on your ship are ridiculous. 45 secs to get a list of your mech warriors and then 15 secs every time you raise a skill for them. Soon starts to drag. 

But overall yeah it's a great tactics game.  Really well done in parts and loads of fun. If you're interested in that kind of thing then I'd recommend it.


----------

